# Gun club



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff pierce...

One of our fave albums






Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That first song had a little Ramones sound to it. Not bad


----------

